# Woooow!!!



## cda (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## cda (Jan 15, 2018)

SLO mo is even better.

I wonder if the couple of people underneath dived out of the way


----------



## mark handler (Jan 15, 2018)

Where was that, Indonesia?


----------



## cda (Jan 15, 2018)

Jakarta


----------



## mark handler (Jan 15, 2018)

cda said:


> Jakarta


I was right....


----------



## fatboy (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh my.............


----------



## mark handler (Jan 15, 2018)

*JAKARTA -- Over 70 people were injured and hundreds of others were evacuated from the Indonesia Stock Exchange building in Jakarta's main business district as a balcony above its main lobby collapsed at noon on Monday. *
*... Police said at least 77 people were injured.*
*https://asia.nikkei.com/Markets/Cap...change-resumes-trading-after-balcony-collapse*


----------



## fatboy (Jan 15, 2018)

Amazing there were no casualties............


----------



## cda (Jan 15, 2018)

fatboy said:


> Amazing there were no casualties............




Not sure about the people on the first floor??!


----------



## fatboy (Jan 15, 2018)

cda said:


> Not sure about the people on the first floor??!



I pulled up the article that MH linked, it said no casualties as of the timearticle.


----------

